# Alcohol free wine



## wood1954 (Nov 23, 2020)

Due to health issues I can’t drink alcohol for another month or so. I bought a bottle of Ariel red wine alcohol free because I really miss my daily wine. It tastes like Welch’s grape juice without the sugar. Can’t wait till I’m given the ok to drink again.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 23, 2020)

Have you ever done the percentage alcohol test? 250 ml in a boiling pot (ex glass coffee caraf), boil till 1/3 volume and then reconstitute to 250 ml with distilled water.
Seems like you could get temperature stable red (Marquette) flavors without the ethyl alcohol, ,,, wouldn’t expect white flavors to pull through though.


----------



## wood1954 (Nov 23, 2020)

Never thought of that might give it a try


----------

